# Paramedic Rap



## medicRob (May 11, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]D5fX2s_lqS0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 11, 2010)

I like it.


----------



## EMTCLM (May 11, 2010)

Hahahaha this is awesome!


----------



## emt_irl (May 12, 2010)

its catchy alright... its actually burned forever in my brain the u.s version of ecg cable colours and placement


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 12, 2010)

Durham College PCP Program, Oshawa Ontario.
The dispatch at the beginning clued me into it. Though they got the order of the call wrong (darn students): Usual start would be: "3113 call Oshawa" or "3113 call." (Oshawa being the name/location of the Regional dispatch)


----------



## medicRob (May 12, 2010)

emt_irl said:


> its catchy alright... its actually burned forever in my brain the u.s version of ecg cable colours and placement



I had "Pumps Your Blood", the pathway of the heart banjo song from the aspirin commercial stuck in my head all throughout EMT, Paramedic, and nursing school, lol.


----------



## RescueYou (May 12, 2010)

Nice. A luggage bag for a trauma kit and a cubby for an ambulance. lol It was funny though.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (May 12, 2010)

RescueYou said:


> Nice. A luggage bag for a trauma kit and a cubby for an ambulance. lol It was funny though.



Not a luggage bag. Can't remember the make but they're common for airway bags around here. Ours at work stock, BVM, suction, king LT's, some other airway supplies and then the symptom relief bag is in the exterior pocket.

I think Durham College has a similar set-up to where I went to school. A mock-up Ambulance module for testing with all the cabinets and equipment but one side open for evaluation. My school also had an Ambulance outside the lab for scenarios and driver training. I think Durham has one as well. A lot of Ontario schools seem to have them donated by the service now.


----------



## nomofica (May 12, 2010)

Hahaha, I enjoyed this.


----------



## exodus (May 12, 2010)

ahahahha xDD I loved it!


----------



## shattered0glass (May 19, 2010)

Yea, this is the only way I can remember how the leads go on. I'm not sure how to get this song out of my head now though!!!


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 19, 2010)

that was cute!


----------



## Pneumothorax (May 19, 2010)

shattered0glass said:


> Yea, this is the only way I can remember how the leads go on. I'm not sure how to get this song out of my head now though!!!



Salt(white)  Pepper(black) Ketchup(red)

thats how i learned it and ive yet to forget LOL


----------



## CAPilot55 (May 20, 2010)

I liked it..very funny.


----------



## Anthony (May 21, 2010)

that was so great. Funny stuff funny stuff


----------

